# Portaspresso



## DavidBondy

In the forum's absence, my Christmas present to myself arrived from Australia.

Notwithstanding that I got hit by HMRC and that the kit is a bit pricy as it is, it is a major investment in portable espresso making.

I bought the Rossa HC machine, the stand, the Rosco grinder, pressure adapter, naked and regular portafilters an extra 14g basket and a 21g one. I also ordered a 54.6mm brass c-flat tamper from Reg Barber.

After quite a few (well a lot!) of duff shots, I managed to dial in the grinder and make absolutely SUPERB shots. It takes a bit of learning and all up is quite heavy but what a cup of coffee!










I'd be happy to answer any questions and will bring it along to the next members day.

David


----------



## spune

Wow. That looks and sounds amazing! Can you post any videos?


----------



## DavidBondy

I am going to work on videos! The problem is this: I cannot hold a camera / video camera and crank the handle on the Rossa at the same time.

I'm going to have a couple of weeks at the end of January where I will try to set the whole thing up with a tripod etc. and video a shot being pulled (or should it be wound?).

In the meantime, if you go the Portaspresso site (http://www.portaspresso.com) or look on YouTube there are some videos made by the inventor (Ross Spencer) who is a thoroughly nice guy and a pleasure to deal with!

Watch this space ...

DB


----------



## 2971

I've just ordered the HC and the grinder. How bad was the HMRC charge? How did it work, do they deliver and bill you after, or do you have to phone up to pay the fee before it's released?

Would you recommend the stand, now you've worked out what you're doing, or could you do without it?

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## The Systemic Kid

wintoid said:


> I've just ordered the HC and the grinder. How bad was the HMRC charge? How did it work, do they deliver and bill you after, or do you have to phone up to pay the fee before it's released?
> 
> Would you recommend the stand, now you've worked out what you're doing, or could you do without it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Simon


If it's shipped by FedEx or the like, you get a phone call from them - purpose of the phone call is to relieve you of the cost of VAT and import duty - total is around 22.5%. The item you bought won't be delivered until the VAT and import duty is paid.


----------



## 2971

The Systemic Kid said:


> If it's shipped by FedEx or the like, you get a phone call from them - purpose of the phone call is to relieve you of the cost of VAT and import duty - total is around 22.5%. The item you bought won't be delivered until the VAT and import duty is paid.


I was wondering if David could tell me which courier it came by, and what the procedure was, as it's sometimes different depending on the courier I think. I've certainly had Fedex deliver an item, and chase me for customs several weeks later (which is always disappointing).


----------



## Milanski

Very nautical! Love the look of these.

How do the shots compare to your L1 David??


----------



## Charliej

That looks an amazing travel kit David, how are you going to be transporting it when you travel, I'm not sure I would want to trust something like that to the baggage orcs.


----------



## DavidBondy

wintoid said:


> I was wondering if David could tell me which courier it came by, and what the procedure was, as it's sometimes different depending on the courier I think. I've certainly had Fedex deliver an item, and chase me for customs several weeks later (which is always disappointing).


I ordered and paid Ross through PayPal. The total for all the kit that I bought came to £763.41 and that included me paying AU$60 for express delivery.

Incidentally, Ross is a straight up kind of chap but he doesn't offer discounts for multiple purchases and will only put true values etc. on the customs forms because otherwise he carries all the risk.

He posted it at the post office where he lives in Northern Queensland. It was shipped by Australia post to the UK in just over a day and then vanished into Royal Mail who sent it to HMRC.

When I got back from (yet) another business trip there was a card from Royal Mail inviting me to pay the HMRC assessed charges of £195.

I paid this on the web and arranged for delivery the next day which they duly did.

A lot of dosh, I know but this is beautiful, hand-crafted kit.

David


----------



## DavidBondy

Charliej said:


> That looks an amazing travel kit David, how are you going to be transporting it when you travel, I'm not sure I would want to trust something like that to the baggage orcs.


I'm also a bit worried and will arrange extra insurance. I'm working on a foam-lined container to take it. I won't carry the pressure adapter on trips. I will just take the minimum.


----------



## DavidBondy

Milanski said:


> Very nautical! Love the look of these.
> 
> How do the shots compare to your L1 David??


I don't have a lever machine! Having bought this lot it will be a while before I can afford one!

The physical feedback from the grinder and the Rossa are amazing though and the shots (now I'm getting better at it) are really deep in flavour with a lovely depth of crema!


----------



## DavidBondy

wintoid said:


> I've just ordered the HC and the grinder. How bad was the HMRC charge? How did it work, do they deliver and bill you after, or do you have to phone up to pay the fee before it's released?
> 
> Would you recommend the stand, now you've worked out what you're doing, or could you do without it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Simon


Simon, Yes! I would definitely recommend the stand. The Rossa sits in it perfectly while you fill it and then you attach the tamped PF, invert and start winding. I was not keen on holding a big brass cylinder in my hand while I poured almost boiling water into it!


----------



## DavidBondy

Having bought such a lot of kit in one go (it's an illness that I have!!), I think I could have got away with just ordering the Rosco grinder, the Rossa HC and naked PF only with the stand. I probably could have done without the spare baskets and the regular PF.

The pressure adapter is lovely and nice to pressure profile my shots but I could probably have lived without it.

However, I do not like the plastic tamper which comes with it and am glad I had Reg Barber make me a 54.6mm brass tamper to use with it - another hundred quid bites the dust!!


----------



## Milanski

DavidBondy said:


> I don't have a lever machine!


Doh!

Sounds amazing though and looks great! Top buy.


----------



## DavidBondy

Milanski said:


> Doh!
> 
> Sounds amazing though and looks great! Top buy.


I am definitely going to bring it all along to the next members' day! You will all love it - it is so beautifully hand-crafted.


----------



## Milanski

If you don't mind me asking, what did the whole shebang set you back with shipping and our lovely govt's money-grabbing levy?


----------



## DavidBondy

Milanski said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did the whole shebang set you back with shipping and our lovely govt's money-grabbing levy?


See above; total was £958.41. Of course it is not helped by the strength of the Aussie dollar!

I have Ross's complete price list in an XL spreadsheet where you can plug in the correct exchange rate if anyone's interested.

When I use PayPal for non- sterling transactions, I always use my Amex card because then I have no PP fees to pay and Amex offer about the best non-commercial exchange rates.


----------



## 2971

DavidBondy said:


> Simon, Yes! I would definitely recommend the stand. The Rossa sits in it perfectly while you fill it and then you attach the tamped PF, invert and start winding. I was not keen on holding a big brass cylinder in my hand while I poured almost boiling water into it!


Thanks for all the info David. Perhaps I'll add the stand on (Ross has a 2 week delay on the grinder at the moment). He's also charged me AU$80 for shipping, not the 60 you reported.

When it arrives, assuming I'm happy with the whole setup, I'll probably need to sell my Pharos, and maybe my Caravel with bottomless portafilter too. I'll probably keep the Ponte Vecchio for steaming milk







Is this forum a good place to sell such stuff in the UK? Sorry for thread-jacking!


----------



## DavidBondy

wintoid said:


> When it arrives, assuming I'm happy with the whole setup, I'll probably need to sell my Pharos, and maybe my Caravel with bottomless portafilter too. I'll probably keep the Ponte Vecchio for steaming milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this forum a good place to sell such stuff in the UK? Sorry for thread-jacking!


There is probably no better place to sell here in the UK. You will have a knowledgable and honest group of potential buyers. I would say that I'll buy the Caravel but I'm not sure that I can afford it right now!!!


----------



## andyt23

So, if I was determined to hand grind as a main source, was getting itchy fingers, and Portaspresso say they have a couple in stock rather than having to join a waiting list, would the Rosco mini make a good investment do we think?

I'm only making one morning double a day, maybe twice a day at the weekend, and I have an electric grinder I can continue to use for French pressing.

i know it's expensive, but the apparent quality and getting hands on with such a gorgeous bit of kit is so much more appealing to me than pressing a button for convenience - and a much better product than I would get for the same money in an auto.

edit: never mind, thanks to a timely intervention by Facebook, I've just committed to a Hausgrind instead. It's the sensible choice for now and helps an almost local small business to grow. I can see how the Hausgrind goes and either keep it forever or upgrade in the fullness of time...


----------



## Charliej

David having only returned to look at this thread today I would suggest you check out the cases made by either Pelican or Storm. I used to take my more valuable bits and pieces in a roll along Pelican case when I toured abroad and we were flying a lot and they are baggage orc and local roadie gear humper proof as well as the whole airtight, water tight etc, in fact they could most likely survive a plane crash into water even if you didn't lol. They are also securely lockable.


----------



## DavidBondy

Andy ... I would go for the mini. I didn't because I wanted to grind directly into the portafilter for my Rossa. The quality is amazing, the grounds light and fluffy and no retention whatsoever. I'm delighted.

Charlie ... I decided to buy the little zip case for the Handpresso Auto and it all fits in (apart from the pressure gauge which I wouldn't take anyway). I'll pop a photo on when I've sent this. I looked at Peli cases but settled on a lighter-weight option.

David


----------



## DavidBondy

Here is the kit in the Handpresso Auto case (slightly modded with a Stanley knife). I have the Rosco grinder, Rossa HC with two PFs along with the stand, my custom 54.6mm Reg Barber brass tamper and two Handpresso espresso cups.










Quite compact but a tad weighty!

David


----------



## andyt23

Thanks David, it's great to get a personal recommendation before jumping in.

I've committed to a Hausgrind, but I guess I could get both, compare the two for a while and then move one on (or keep both hehe).

The selling power of the forum is a great incentive to just go for it!

Your set looks like a thing of beauty!


----------



## Charliej

True the Peli cases whilst bombproof do get a bit weighty, I forget that I always had someone picking up the excess bagging tab. It looks nice and secure in there, they're a lovely piece of kit one of my Dad's friends over in Australia has a similar setup and my stepmum just told him a flat out and emphatic no every time he got that look in his eyes when he saw it lol.


----------



## DavidBondy

I bet she did! DB


----------



## Charliej

DavidBondy said:


> I bet she did! DB


Well she always works on a need rather than want basis and it's not too bad considering they would have to pay in $AU and only for domestic shipping, but it was funny to watch, particularly since he is to blame for me catching the coffee bug whilst over there when he won vouchers for a Barista training day for 2 at some Rotary event and made me go with him.


----------



## sjenner

David Bondy wrote in another thread:



> I'm intrigued about the electric Bialetti. Any chance of a link or a picture? I'm always searching for other methods of making coffee on my frequent trips.
> 
> Following my recent fire sale I am now down to just three:
> 
> 1) Portaspresso


I have been drinking real coffee since I was Youth hostelling and I bought a Melitta one cup filter cone and some Douwe Egberts pre-ground coffee in 1970. I have used just about every pour over method in existence, but ultimately always wanted more...

I was in Spain with a friend around fifteen years ago, and I first experienced coffee from a "stove top", and I began to understand the importance of pressure... Albeit not much with the Bialetti.

As you may have noted from my comment that you replied to, I am not impressed with most portable devices, since I discovered the wonders of decent espresso, turned out through a combination of a first class machine (in my case the Londinium L1), a decent grinder (in my case the HG-One), and a gradual improvement of my personal skills (in my case *very* gradual)...

My decision to remain with my Bialetti for holidays/travel was more in the nature of despair than anything else...

Shortly before I purchased the L1, I briefly owned a MyPressi device, which bearing in mind I had zero experience with a "conventional" espresso machine, gave me the ability to knock out what I considered to be excellent coffee... However, it has a massive and serious flaw... NO2 cartridges do not fly!

So anyway, I cannot believe that you didn't leave your little list there as an invitation to me (and others) to read about your recent acquisition from Australia, the Portaspresso kit.

I have read just about everything on Ross's website regarding his various devices and the principals look very good, and moreover applicable to travel/holiday use.

I am wondering why you chose the screw piston device over the pneumatic version/s? Do you find that you are fine without the pressure gauge, or is that an essential requirement?

As far as grinders are concerned, I have already ordered a Lido 2, which is half the price of the Rosco, and as I understand things, pretty good (although I stand to be corrected)...

Anyway, further to your request for more information on the electric Bialetti's David, I have posted a couple of URL's in the original thread for your information, but having read about the Ross system, I do not believe that you would find them satisfactory.


----------



## DavidBondy

sjenner said:


> So anyway, I cannot believe that you didn't leave your little list there as an invitation to me (and others) to read about your recent acquisition from Australia, the Portaspresso kit.
> 
> I have read just about everything on Ross's website regarding his various devices and the principals look very good, and moreover applicable to travel/holiday use.
> 
> I am wondering why you chose the screw piston device over the pneumatic version/s? Do you find that you are fine without the pressure gauge, or is that an essential requirement?


I'm not sure I understand your first sentence. I thought I'd use this thread to discuss my Portaspresso investment.

I chose the screw version over the pump version for two reasons. Firstly, control. With the pressure gauge fitted I can vary the pressure as much as I like, with the pneumatic version you have to pre-pressurise so that put me off a little but also, one less thing to carry and one less thing for the US TSA to confiscate.

As you will have gathered, I have got the detachable pressure gauge (Ross is planning a permanently fixed one) so it is again one less to carry and one less thing for the TSA.

If we have a forum day in the South, I'll bring it along for all to try.

Finally, thanks for the Bialetti info. I cannot always take the Portaspresso kit. It is heavy and I'm worried about confiscation and theft.

I sometimes carry my Aeropress, sometimes my Handpresso and sometimes the Portaspresso. Another possibility is always welcome.

I've just sold the MyPressi on here for exactly the reasons you stated - NO2!

David


----------



## sjenner

David Bondy wrote:



> I'm not sure I understand your first sentence. I thought I'd use this thread to discuss my Portaspresso investment.


Yes, could be misunderstood... I was surprised that you had not heard of the electric Bialetti, they have been around for years, and had it in mind that you were so impressed with your Portaspresso kit, that you wanted to point me and others in Ross's direction.










Whether or not that was your intent, it worked and I have to say that I am mightily impressed...

I had not (from the videos) entirely grasped the difference between the two methods, now that you explain that the screw version is capable of providing an analogue (if you like) pressure profile, as opposed to the pneumatic version working more from the on/off digital approach (I am not sure any of that makes sense?), I think that you made a well considered choice, although Ross seems to suggest that he has mastered the later models and provides profile information for different pours.

Why do you repeatedly comment about confiscation by border peeps etc.? Is this really a problem? Surely there is nothing about the equipment that could be misinterpreted as dangerous/illegal, unlike the NO2 cartridges?

Finally, whether the Lido 2 is cheaper than the Rosco was not really the thrust of my comment, rather it was whether you regard the extra expenditure worthwhile due to reasons of compatibility (and of course aesthetics)...

It is not too late to cancel my Lido 2 order!


----------



## DavidBondy

To take the confiscation issue first. If you travel to the US with any frequency you need to have TSA approved locks on your cases. If you don't then they can bust open your checked baggage and search it. If you do then they have a master key and can open your bags.

In 2012 I made about fifteen trips stateside and in 2013 another dozen. My bags were opened about a third of the time. They always leave a letter inside telling you so. I had a number of items confiscated: A Kitchenaid Artisan food mincer attachment; an Espro coffee pot; a tamper; a Japanese Damascus Steel knife. It all seems totally arbitrary and they do not need to give a reason, you don't know until you're home and there is no appeal. Likewise, if they decide that they do not like what is in your carry-on and confiscate it you cannot have it back - even if you opt not to fly!

That is why I'm always banging on about it!

I do of course know (and have) the stove-top Bialetti but I really had never seen or heard of the electric one! I may ask Coffeechap to pick one up for me in Rome!

Back to the Rosco. I love grinding into the PF. I love the hand-made nature of all of Ross's kit. I love and appreciate the engineering. Oh yes, and it makes a bloody good espresso!

I should also add that I like the "joined up thinking" behind the entire Portaspresso range. All designed to work together. I think of the Rossa HC as a rotary lever machine!

David


----------



## sjenner

Many thanks David...

Is there nothing and nobody that the Yanks believe to be off limit? I never realised that they were such a disgrace, I am glad that I will never set foot in the "land of the free" again.

Thanks for the information, I had read the word "Rosco" before, but you understand that when using forums such as this, one tends to pick and choose which topics to read, and mine have tended to revolve around the L1, the HG-One and threads on coffee beans... Until you asked me about the Bialetti, I was unaware of this Ross kit... I agree, it looks very good and his story and philosophy reminds me a bit of Wouter Strietman... Not afraid to challenge the accepted narrative, and also not afraid to manufacture his own equipment.

I think I will cancel my Lido 2 order...


----------



## DavidBondy

I'd be pleased to see another member of the Portaspresso club here!

Please do be aware of the costs though. You have shipping from Australia plus I got hit by HMRC.

I don't regret the all-up cost but I would want to make sure that you have your eyes open.

If I was buying a standalone grinder from Ross then I'd go for the mini which is a tad cheaper and lighter.

David


----------



## sjenner

Of course I am going to think about my decision for a while David, but I have already cancelled the Lido 2.

I must say that when reading the Portaspresso website, I was most attracted to the pneumatic models, which was why I asked you about your decision...

But I do like the idea of those nice lumps of interconnecting brass... A functioning artwork.

I reckon that when buying hardware, it is worth spending a little more for quality, it is not as if it is a weeks grocery or something!

The Londinium is a very good example with that superb 58mm commercial group, and the fantastic service, attention to detail and backup that Reiss delivers. The Londinium website is an unparalleled facility.


----------



## DavidBondy

I agree with everything that you say. The L1 will probably be my next machine - CC is going to bring one round for a day soon.

Just got to find the pennies as I want to keep the Mechanika for the time being as well.

DB


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavidBondy said:


> I agree with everything that you say. The L1 will probably be my next machine - CC is going to bring one round for a day soon.
> 
> Just got to find the pennies as I want to keep the Mechanika for the time being as well.
> 
> DB


Your letting the king enabler bring that round....... You will buy it after you tried it.....


----------



## DavidBondy

That's what worries me! I know exactly what he's like!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavidBondy said:


> That's what worries me! I know exactly what he's like!


I think your more worried about your lack of resistance...... :0


----------



## DavidBondy

You know, of course, the you're right!


----------



## DavidBondy

I've got PDFs of all the manuals (some from Ross and some scanned and made by me).

If anyone wants to read them I will send them if you PM me your email address.


----------



## sjenner

DavidBondy said:


> I've got PDFs of all the manuals (some from Ross and some scanned and made by me).
> 
> If anyone wants to read them I will send them if you PM me your email address.


Well I PM'd my email address to David and a conversation ensued during which he very kindly offered to lend me his Portaspresso kit for a few days.

I drove to David's home and spent a very enjoyable few hours chewin' the fat, as one does, and I took his kit back home.

I had a couple of little problems on the night that I returned home, which were quickly ironed out the next morning when I was less tired...

...Because I was using different, lighter roasted beans than David was using, the grinder needed to be adjusted a little, and I couldn't loosen the knurled nut on the Rosco...

I had this horrible feeling that I had somehow broken it, which if anyone has seen one of these things, would know is probably impossible without a JCB...! So I prepared the next few shots on the HG-One, and noticed a dramatic improvement in ease of use regarding the Rossa, although I had a bit of difficulty co-ordinating the turning of the piston crank and maintaining a steady flow, but I soon got used to that.

A couple of days later I emailed David, and Duh! I had already read and obviously forgotten the adjustment method, and felt a bit "Homer" when I was directed to the "instructions"...









No damage done, and I made some rather good coffee during the following days. If there is one criticism I would make, it is that I could not seem to achieve "espresso temperature", I never had the Rossa above 90℃... However it is entirely possible that my milk thermometer is inaccurate at this temp, the coffee was still very good.

Anyway, tomorrow I am returning the kit to David, who has played a blinder by lending it to me.... Thanks David!

Finally, I must add, that at the moment I will not be investing in Portaspresso even though I believe it to be an excellent concept, that has been very well designed and constructed. It really is beautiful but I am of the view that the UK-Australian exchange rate, coupled with the extortionate import charges by our friends in Whitehall make it prohibitively expensive just for travelling with, which was my intention.

Perhaps the manufacturer would consider appointing a reseller in the UK or Europe.


----------



## coffeechap

just another example of the generocity of the folk on this forum......


----------



## beo1329

Hi All,

I own the aluminium Rossa PG and the Rosco Mini. I also own the italian made Bacchi espresso and I can say that the Portaspresso kit makes better espresso than the Bacchi. The Bacchi is already very good on its own.

This was worth every penny...


----------



## beo1329

Does anyone own both the Air and HC? If yes, what is your opinion about ease of use? Thanks.


----------



## beo1329

It seems that this thread started to die... Here is a pic of my setup. Rossa PG Alu, Rosco Mini etc. protected by a pelican case.
View attachment 14271


----------



## Stanic

I have the Rossa PG alu now, replacing miss silvia, and on the third day I made a truly excellent cup, using pulped natural Yellow Bourbon from Brasilia, grinding with Feldgrind on 0.12,5 setting...wonderful mottling and balanced taste with slight acidity in the head, followed by chocolate body and nutty aftertaste

took some manual effort


----------



## Stanic

here is a shot using the same Yellow Bourbon that I just made...very sweet

I used a 5 second ramp-up to 9 bar, hold there until coffee starts to come out and close the valve, finished after pressure drop to 6 bar


----------



## Stanic

some updates to my Portaspresso PG Air

I have added two Porlex grinder rubber bands to the air cylinder, it helps a lot with thermal insulation and I have much better control over the pressure profiling now










I have also changed to an IMS basket B662Th26M, the extraction seems to be more even and the basket is easier to clean, I use doses from 14 g - 20 g and the pucks are coming out very nicely, I have also got an IMS tamper base with 54,4 mm diameter





































left Nicaragua Finca San Jose, right Costa Rica Finca El Potrero


----------



## Stanic

a ristretto this morning - Guatemala Adelante by Coffee Proficiency, 20 g in, 30 g out, 2 bar pre-infusion for 6 seconds, slow rise to 8 bar for 15 seconds and slow decline to 6 bar


----------



## kennyboy993

Stanic said:


> a ristretto this morning - Guatemala Adelante by Coffee Proficiency, 20 g in, 30 g out, 2 bar pre-infusion for 6 seconds, slow rise to 8 bar for 15 seconds and slow decline to 6 bar
> 
> View attachment 26316


Nice, rich, explosive start to the day stanic?


----------



## Stanic

rather









and straight to the car shop for tire change


----------



## Stanic

Oh boy, based on the tracking info, the tripod for Portaspresso I've ordered from Ross (Australia) has just entered customs here...can't wait to make a nice video with it.

It was send on the 4th of April.


----------



## Stanic

the first beans from Square Miles' short stories arrived..what a treat and roasted on my birthday









20g in 30g out


----------



## Jack-Jones

Stanic said:


> the first beans from Square Miles' short stories arrived..what a treat and roasted on my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20g in 30g out
> 
> View attachment 26595


Happy belated birthday @Stanic enjoy!


----------



## Stanic

another cracking espresso using the Portaspresso, with the second release of short stories by Square Mile, this is a blend of washed Caturra, Colombia and Castillo beans by Miguel Luna

20g in, 35g out, pre-infuson at 1 bar, slow rise to 7 bar and slow decline


----------



## Stanic

Just posting this video in the thread about Portaspresso too


----------



## GCGlasgow

Nice video, that looks like a lovely espresso, nice n thick, just the way I like it.


----------



## salty

Classy


----------



## Stanic

Thanks to @MildredM, I just had an excellent Ethiopian Checlchele by Pharmacie roastery, 18 g in, 2 bar pre-infusion until dripping and getting an output of 30 grams at 8 bar. Very floral in the beginning, beautiful and strong pink grapefruit after a bit of cooling down.


----------



## Stanic

here is another video of making a latte in a bucket with Portaspresso and Bellman steamer









I've intentionally made it as a 'real time' piece, there are some mistakes of course (not preheating the portafilter properly, forgot to purge the wand before frothing etc.) but the coffee was pretty good







@mcrmfc


----------



## mcrmfc

Stanic said:


> here is another video of making a latte in a bucket with Portaspresso and Bellman steamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've intentionally made it as a 'real time' piece, there are some mistakes of course (not preheating the portafilter properly, forgot to purge the wand before frothing etc.) but the coffee was pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mcrmfc


 @Stanic great stuff, loving the workflow.


----------



## Stanic

Thanks to the tripod stand and workflow management, I've managed to make coffee and froth milk simultaneously today..hooray


----------



## Stanic

a short video of my favourite pressure profile with the Portaspresso..also shows how does an uneven extraction look like


----------



## Stanic

How to add a spout to the Portaspresso single-spouted portafilter?

I've got a bit of clear silicone tube, slid it over the existing spout and it allows a 3/8" spouts to be pushed on, I've tried the triple one I've got and it holds quite firmly but still is easy to remove

This will be great when having guests, using a 25g dose in the IMS triple basket

Now to order a double spout to complete the collection


----------



## Stanic

pulling a 19g in 35g out shot with the Rossa HC-P

this is my 5th shot with it since Wednesday


----------



## Stanic

few bits added - silicone rubber bands around the lower part of the 'group', to help with handling when hot and to prevent skin contact with the brass of the HC-P, also a small one for the air cylinder. These are the N-wallet and X-wallet replacement bands for the Elephant wallet product. The air cylinder already had a replacement band for the Aergrind grinder installed.









The hand crank model is definitely a different beast and needs a good gripping force of the other (in my case left) hand, so to prevent a sore thumb, I've twisted the pressure gauge so that when turning the spindle it rests against my palm...let's see if this works, not sure if I can strain the gauge in such way


----------



## Bolta

I'm not familiar with the M68, but show that top bearing strut not be fixed, as in the M47?


----------



## Stanic

On the M68, that whole part is turning together with the inner burr carrier


----------

